
Startup School 2011 videos - titel
http://www.justin.tv/startupschool/videos?2011
======
pamelafox
If you're trying to decide which to watch, I recommend:

* Lindenbaumm on Heroku and creating a great developer experience. * Ashton Kutcher with the story of Carl Fischer. * Matt Mullenweg on the journey of making WordPress. * The office hours with Paul Graham (if that's there). Interesting to see the questions he asks the startups.

Some of the talks were actually Q&As, which aren't my favorite format. Talks
are much more compelling to watch because (ideally) the speaker tells a story
and each part adds to the story. Q&As may have a few good answers or quotes
sprinkled throughout, but most of the content is not so useful.

The VC talks were also not as interesting to me, as they seemed mostly to
recap information that most of us here probably know (like the examples of
entepreneurs in Conway's talk).

It was really cool to see the people behind the startups -- its easy to forget
that products like WordPress and Dropbox were just nuggets in someone's head
at some point.

~~~
timjahn
I like talks if they're compelling stories, but in my experience, most aren't.
They're usually canned same-old-crap stuff.

Q+A on the other hand, love those!

~~~
jc4p
My problem with Q+A sessions is that the ones that are from people in the
audience to presenters (like the last portion of Ashton Kutcher's video) I
have no clue what the audience members are asking since they don't have
microphones.

~~~
timjahn
Definitely agree with ya there. I wish organizers would remember to mic the
people asking questions if they're going to film it.

~~~
ra
or the presenters remember to repeat the questions.

------
m0nastic
I set my alarm and sat at my desk on Saturday to watch the streams live (which
may say more about me than I'm comfortable with), and my recommendations for
the three to watch (if you don't want to watch all of them) are:

* Max Levchin's talk. I'd never seen him talk before, but I thought he was great. I thought he had a good mix of cool insider-y founder story and useful advice.

* Matt Mullenweg's talk. I'm not a huge fan of Wordpress, but I thought his talk was incredibly personable (he comes across as a ridiculously nice person, which is kind of heartwarming).

* Ashton Kutcher's talk. I was among the people who were surprised by him. I don't immediately assume everyone famous is an idiot, but I wasn't sure if he was going to be able to target a talk to an event like this. I think he did a really good job.

By all means the other ones were good as well, but those are the three that I
see myself watching over again in the future.

------
lesterbuck
The Ron Conway labeled video is another copy of the Drew Houston video, as far
as I can tell. Any way to get the Ron Conway video fixed?

------
nhebb
That's a lot of videos to wade through. Any recommendations for top videos to
watch with _actionable_ content?

~~~
gregw100
Ashton Kutcher's was good. He had an interesting and motivational story about
Carl Fisher and he gave some insight into how he perceives founders.

~~~
neoveller
But if Carl were as blind as a bat, how could he see the city he indirectly
developed from... a blimp?

~~~
gregw100
I wondered the same thing. Doesn't really add up. Maybe he was as blind as a
seeing bat.

------
DanielRibeiro
Too bad Mark Pincus' talk is not there.

------
savrajsingh
What's the quickest way to open on mobile? I'm on ios5 and I have the
justin.tv app.

~~~
rabidsnail
The justin.tv iphone app doesn't support vod's at the moment. I'm afraid
you'll have to watch on a computer.

~~~
keeptrying
See this sucks. When I look at the damn site on an ipad and see that I cant
seem to be able to view it then I Would think of buying the iphone app so that
I can.

Now later if I fidn that even though I've shelled out 4.99 for hte app
(equivalnet to paying for $30 meal when a regular mean costs $10) that I still
cant watch the damn videos, then I'm really going to hate justin.tv ...

------
apparatchik
Where's Mark Pincus' talk?

~~~
Harj
It wasn't filmed because they're in a quiet period due to their S-1 filing.

------
bmcmanus
thanks for posting these, guys.

one request - could you please get rid of the devastating meebo bar?

